# Brands of goat food?



## new2goats (Aug 15, 2008)

Whats your favorite brand of goat food?? From what I've read some people mix their own but I'd like to find something already mixed. I've tried to google this but can't find much to be honest. The man at the feed store has a few boer goats that he feeds the goat pellets he sold to my mom but I don't know if that is suitable food for Dairy goats.

I just need a couple brand names or food types I can call around and ask about. We have about 4 or 5 feed stores in my area so surely one of them will be bound to carry somethign that is suitable.

Also...I caught lil' tidbits on a few wesbites I was browsing that said pygmy goats require special feeding .... If we feed the pygmy buck (6 months old) the same thing the 3/4 Nigerians are eating will he be okay or does he need his own food?


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

Those little goats need browse, hay, and VERY LITTLE feed grains at all.


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

I use ADM Dairy Goat Power products...beet pulp, BOSS and alfalfa pellets.
Autumn


----------



## Theresa (Oct 26, 2007)

I have never found an actual "goat feed" that I like, they all have molasses and lots of fillers. I am using a meat goat pellet for my doelings right now but that is because it has cocci medication in it. What I have always used was a horse feed. I use to use blue bonnet I believe it was the 12% horse feed. All that was in it was oats, a little corn, and I think barley. I have not looked for one this year yet, since BB is hard to find. I have found that horse feeds are usually better quality then the goat feeds. And if you look for an all grain then it does not have molases added to it. You might call the feed stores and tell them that you are looking for an all grain horse feed. They should be able to tell you if they have one and what brand it is.
Hope this helps.
Theresa


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Luquesta dairy goat, Acco Doe Lac, Purina Goat chow.

Not that I would feed them 

How about a 14% all grain or dry mix for horses? 

Any goat pellet that contains ammonium chloride would be better for the boys than grain in any form.

But like Rose said, you really have to wrap your head around the idea that goats need browse and hay. With good alfalfa or mixed alfalfa hay or good grass (horse quality) hay and alfalfa pellets, you would need to use little grain. Vicki


----------



## new2goats (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks for the help.....Good info for me to know for my future babies.

Now in the case of my mom's goats..she doesn't have much of anything for them to graze on....mainly a bunch of oaks so would her best bet be to get some good horse quality hay and the alfalfa pellets and small amounts of the horse feed mentioned previously (with the exception of the little buck who should get a bit of the pellets) ? 

Sorry for all the questions, just want to make sure I'm passing reliable info on to my mom...especially since all the info the guy at the feed store gave us is almost totally opposite from the info I gather here  lol


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes I would feed really good grass hay and alfalfa pellets, maybe a pound per day. The last 50 days of pregnancy and while they are nursing kids or you are milking them I would feed them the horse grain, maybe 1 cup each milking more if they are good milkers.

I would find a meat goat pellet with deccoquinate in it for cocci and ammonium chloride in it to raise my kids and bucks on. Bucks with grass hay...does with grass hay and alfalfa pellets. Vicki


----------

